# My dogs skin looks weird Help please.



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

My dog bronx recently got attacked by 2 German shepherds at my residence. Well he has gash's from it on his back, well he is also flaking and losing hair in the area. I want to make sure he is just losing his hair and flaking because of the gash's and its not from a skin disease or skin infection. I'm going to post 2 pictures of it and i would like it if someone could help me out with diagnosing what it is.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is really hard to see because it is so small can you post a bigger picture?
a gash should not cause hair loss and flaking like that it could be a staff infection but I cannot see it that well. if you can post a bigger picture we can help better.

Another possibility is it could have caused so much stress from the attack you could develop mange but that is really unlikely in a normally healthy dog.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

yep, gota get them pics bigger!  maybe its flakey because its trying to heal? does it hurt your dog? i mean im sure it did an one point, but if you touch it does he do anything? have you cleaned the area/been cleaning it?


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My dog is very healthy, i do a lot for him from regular grooming, good food, exercise and hes very spoiled. I'm very upset about this so anything i can do for him i want it done asap.


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

I put peroxide on the parts those dumb dogs got him at, excuse me for the cursing it just pisses me off this happen to my dog. i been watching it, i think he is also shedding his summer coat. He don't do much when i touch it. I was brushing it and his skin seemed like it flinched when i went over the areas. I haven't done anything new or added anything new to his diet or grooming. It was flaking earlier and i gave him a bath and thats when i really discoverd what was going on. He acts normal and everything.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

when you say recently, like 2 days ago, yesterday? maybe its gota have time to heal. keep it clean thats for sure.


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

the attack happen 2 days ago i been doctering it everyday. today i found his hair coming out alot and dry skin during a bath. I have been putting peroxide on it pretty much thats it. Is there something else i can get to help out?


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm. ive heard that peroxide mite prevent the wound from healing all the way, like keeping it moist and what not, you know? itll help keep it clean but maybe limit how much you use? im not a skilled scientist on this kinda thing but ill deff. help you out with some ideas. lol

what about A&d ointment? i used that one my dogs area where she got stiches and it helped clear that up and kept infections out. Would you feel comfortable with that? plus, its on the back so your dog wouldnt really be able to lick at it or scratch it. i know what you mean by the lil twich of the skin, starr did that too. probably because it stings a lil.


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

A&D would be perfect i just got a a whole crap load of it for my new tattoo so that works perfectly, ill give it a try and see what happens i appreciate your advice so much him being hurt is like my daughter getting hurt it stays on my mind until its better or fixed and i always want to trade places with them.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

those are some yucky marks those dogs did going back to look at them, its deff. still in the healing process. He will probably have bald spots there for a while till it heals as well. im sure otheres will start puting their knowledge into this as well, so that will help.


----------



## Starrsmoma (Apr 20, 2010)

Your very welcome, what youre doing is great for him, and everythying you do im sure he is greatful. Since you are his number one care provider  id check back to your post the next couple of days, and like i said some others should help out too  if i nkow of anything else that will help, i will for sure come back and post it here for you. good luck, and keep everybody updated, (pics too) we all like to know how our doggies are doing!


----------



## Danny7600 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yah any and all information will be really helpful.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can use Nu stock to help with hair growth, Preparation H will also help with healing, or triple antibiotic. I do not know if I would us A&D but you could try.
It is just flaking from healing up and probably the peroxide, NEVER use peroxide it prevents healing and can cause more damage to the skin and bleach out the hair. You can use just a good antiseptic from the drug store but at this point I would just let it heal and use Nu stock or triple antibiotic cream would be just fine. It should heal up completly in a week or so.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to agree about the peroxide, it may eliminate the bacteria on contact but becomes an irritant afterwards. It would dry my dogs skin up, so I began to use the antibiotic gel. It appears to be in an area where your dog can't lick it off either, but dogs can do some amazing things


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

the funny thing is, that if it were your dog attacking the german sheppards, the outcome would be that you have to put your dog down. this is bs. but i hope that you figure out what this is. i hope it wasnt something that the german sheppard had that got transfered from the bite. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I have to agree about the peroxide, it may eliminate the bacteria on contact but becomes an irritant afterwards. It would dry my dogs skin up, so I began to use the antibiotic gel. It appears to be in an area where your dog can't lick it off either, but dogs can do some amazing things


use neosporin or something that was more intended for dogs. put a shirt on his so he wont lick it off.


----------

